# Look out! The old gal is going to BORDEN!



## NavComm (20 Jun 2005)

Talk about cutting it close! I called CFRC and they finally got my file back from Borden. It's all good!

Now the problem is the recruiter at the unit is away until July 5, a week too late for bmq June 28. So now I'm doing the phone calls to see if I'm leaving this weekend or waiting until April.

I'm excited!


----------



## Gouki (20 Jun 2005)

Waiting until .. April?

So when should you be in Borden?


----------



## NavComm (20 Jun 2005)

Well, there is a bmq starting next week in Borden and I had tentatively scheduled the time off from work while I waited for my file to come back. But now that it's taken so long I'm not sure if there is time to be sworn in, get my kit, etc and get to Borden in time for this bmq.

I was told the next bmq is next April (2006) but then today one of the clerks at HMCS Discovery told me there will be another one before that. So I really won't know anything until I hear from the recruiter at Discovery...hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## DogOfWar (20 Jun 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> Well, there is a bmq starting next week in Borden and I had tentatively scheduled the time off from work while I waited for my file to come back. But now that it's taken so long I'm not sure if there is time to be sworn in, get my kit, etc and get to Borden in time for this bmq.
> 
> I was told the next bmq is next April (2006) but then today one of the clerks at HMCS Discovery told me there will be another one before that. So I really won't know anything until I hear from the recruiter at Discovery...hopefully tomorrow.



They were running multiple courses a year at NRTD Borden up until this year. Its odd they would scale back and not do any August/fall/winter classes like they had in the fall......Discovery eh? I know lots of nice lads and lasses from that unit...


----------



## NavComm (20 Jun 2005)

I think there should be a fall course but the person doing the recruiter job over at Discovery is new and so I'm getting all different information. I'm just going to have to calm down and wait just a wee bit longer until I get the OFFICIAL date.  ;D


----------



## DogOfWar (20 Jun 2005)

It should be running around the 27th of August...Thats when the summer serial (anglo) ends. Usually. I wonder if since the reg force basic is changing if our course will change as well?


----------



## NavComm (20 Jun 2005)

Unfortunately I can't go then because I scheduled my vacation and tentative military leave for now (on the advice of the recruiter) and can't get out of taking the vacation portion, although my boss will allow me to cancel the military leave portion. I will need to combine vacation and military leave in order to get enough time off work to do the entire 10 weeks.

I will have to wait until next year....or leave this weekend.


----------



## DogOfWar (20 Jun 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I can't go then because I scheduled my vacation and tentative military leave for now (on the advice of the recruiter) and can't get out of taking the vacation portion, although my boss will allow me to cancel the military leave portion. I will need to combine vacation and military leave in order to get enough time off work to do the entire 10 weeks.
> 
> I will have to wait until next year....or leave this weekend.



Ive left on course in less than 48hours.....they had to issue kit and get me booked in that time as well.....its not the best way to go but it can happen. Ah well- let us know what you find out from the recruiter!


----------



## NavComm (20 Jun 2005)

I am totally prepared to leave on Saturday *gulp* It's what I've been aiming for. It will be a rush, so much to do, so little time but what the heck, I'm ready!


----------



## SoF (21 Jun 2005)

I hope you get to go away NavComm. I wont be going to Borden this summer because my medical file hasn't come back yet and the recruiter said I missed the cutoff date. Oh well I guess I have a whole year to get in better shape for next summer.


----------



## NavComm (21 Jun 2005)

Thanks Sof. I hear there is another one in August, maybe you'll get to that one!

I'm getting sworn in tomorrow and I'll find out then if I'm going this weekend, the recruiter thinks I will most likely be in Borden by Sunday!

I'm very excited.


----------



## SoF (21 Jun 2005)

Nah I wont be able to go to the BMQ in August; got school. No problem though I can wait a year it's worth it.


----------



## NavComm (22 Jun 2005)

Oh I see. Will you be able to get some of your training done before next year though?


----------



## SoF (23 Jun 2005)

Yes I talked to the recruiter and he told me I can do some of my occupational training this fall so I have that to look foreward to.


----------



## NavComm (23 Jun 2005)

update: I was sworn in yesterday at HMCS Discovery. I'm heading for bmq in Borden on Saturday. So little time so much to do!


----------



## LL (23 Jun 2005)

do you know if the uniforms are given before or when you get to borden??


----------



## DogOfWar (23 Jun 2005)

LL said:
			
		

> do you know if the uniforms are given before or when you get to borden??



before. Field kit handed out later in the course and dress uniforms come in the middle of the course. You get your combats and NCD's before you go to Bordom...I mean borden  ;D


----------



## NavComm (23 Jun 2005)

Hi LL! Congrats on going to Borden  I'm picking up my kit tonight and hopefully my airline ticket too, but I might have to go tomorrow to pick up the ticket. I've been rushing around trying to get everything on the list!


----------



## Gouki (23 Jun 2005)

Make sure to live it up Friday night!

So how long you planning on staying in Borden? Just for BMQ right? I can't remember but will do you 3's in CFFS in Esquimalt?


----------



## NavComm (23 Jun 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Make sure to live it up Friday night!
> 
> So how long you planning on staying in Borden? Just for BMQ right? I can't remember but will do you 3's in CFFS in Esquimalt?



Yes I was going to ask at the unit if they recommend I have an alcoholic beverage on the flight there and if they say "No" I was going to say "oh, so you recommend _AT LEAST TWO?_ ha ha just kidding!

Borden will be 8 weeks, then the NETP is 5 weeks in either Halifax or Esquimalt but I don't have any dates for that yet. I don't know what 3's in CFFS means?


----------



## Gouki (23 Jun 2005)

I mean the QL3 / TQ3 / whatever the hell people call it now, everyone seems to have their own name for it it would seem. Basically your actual training course that teaches you what you need to know. It comes after your environmental training.

And CFFS = Canadian Forces Fleet School.. you may end up doing NETP and your QL3 in one city or you may end up visiting both coasts.. sounds fun actually


----------



## LL (24 Jun 2005)

> I've been rushing around trying to get everything on the list!


 it's too late to ask now but are we supposed to bring 3 combination locks


----------



## Fry (28 Jun 2005)

Congrats navcomm

I think you have to purchase the lock(s) on base.


----------

